# I raced a slug to ENW...



## Kzach (Nov 29, 2011)

...and the slug won.

What's up?


----------



## Asmo (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah,  it´s glacially slow, and has been for the last couple of days, and it seems that it´s getting worser and worser.

Asmo


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, we know.  We're working on it.


----------



## steeldragons (Dec 2, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Yes, we know.  We're working on it.




How's that coming, Morrus?

Just as a reference (hopefully to be some help)...I began noticing the lag on Monday night, 8 or 9 GMT+1.

I was going to message you about it on Wed. but figured I'd let you guys do your thing.

Yesterday (Thursday) in the early evening I noticed the speed pick up...NOT EnWorld's norm, mind you, but better than it had been this week. Then it went right back to slug's pace.

Today, say 1ish GMT+1, I was able to get 2 XPing's through. Even though it was still sluggish, I thought "Hey, we're back on track" but after those 2, nada.

Also, in case you didn't know, under "Settings" it will tell me I have "unread" thread subscriptions...but not list/show/link to whatever ones there are.

I don't know if any of that will help...but one never knows.

I am sure this is a vital concern for you and am sure you are working on it.

I do hope things get worked out for you guys soon.

--Steel Dragons


----------



## Kzach (Dec 7, 2011)

Suddenly the site seems quite zippy. Whatever you did, don't undo it!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 7, 2011)

It was up and down for me the last couple days, but today is 100% up.


----------



## Lwaxy (Dec 7, 2011)

Was still slow for me until a few minutes ago, I couldn't use the site in days though so right now I'm happy.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 7, 2011)

We haven't located the cause yet.  All that's happened is I turned off a crapload of features, which should help a little.  But we really need to figure out why it's being slow.


----------



## Orius (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a problem with logging yesterday and today.  After logging in, I got a screen with a message that said something like "invalid_redirect_x".  I tried logging in a few times yesterday and kept getting the same message, so I thought the site was down or experiencing problems, so I left.  I got it again today, and this time I came to the forums to see what the problem was.  I noticed that I did manage to log in successfully (I thought I wasn't getting logged in at all).  I'm not sure, but I think the auto-redirect from logging in is broken.


----------



## vagabundo (Dec 8, 2011)

There was a guy on one of the previous threads on meta here that did posted some test results and said the text was delivered very quickly, but it was the images that held everything up. I think he said he was a web designer. It was from last year sometime.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2011)

Our current theory is that it's linked to the blogs.  For the moment I've deactivated the blogs (sorry; I know that will inconvenience some people) to see if it helps.

Seems zippy now, but it's too early to tell whether that's because I deactivated the blogs or just a timely temporary coincidence.


----------



## weem (Dec 8, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Our current theory is that it's linked to the blogs.  For the moment I've deactivated the blogs (sorry; I know that will inconvenience some people) to see if it helps.
> 
> Seems zippy now, but it's too early to tell whether that's because I deactivated the blogs or just a timely temporary coincidence.




It is very fast for me now, for what it's worth


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2011)

weem said:


> It is very fast for me now, for what it's worth




Give it time!  Might just be a coincidence!


----------



## weem (Dec 8, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Give it time!  Might just be a coincidence!




Yea, well I figured it had been 30 minutes or so since your post 

#fingerscrossed


--edit--

_geez... a hashtag used in the forums... I might be on Twitter too much. Sad thing is, it's not the first time :/_


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2011)

weem said:


> Yea, well I figured it had been 30 minutes or so since your post




That's a good sign!

#fingerscrossedtoo


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 8, 2011)

Crossing my fingers. It is zippy for me at the moment. Possibly the fastest it has been in a long, long time!

EDIT:  Adding the appropriate hash tag...  

#fingerscrossedtoo


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> EDIT:  Adding the appropriate hash tag...
> 
> #fingerscrossedtoo




It'll only work if we all use the hashtag.  It's like magic.  Just takes one person to forget to use the hashtag and it'll all come crashing down again!

#fingerscrossedtoo


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 8, 2011)

Still working quickly for me many hours later

#fingerscrossedtoo


----------



## JamesonCourage (Dec 9, 2011)

Same. It's been faster than it's been in a long, long time, not just compared to the recent slower site. Great job, whatever it was.

#fingerscrossedtoo (is that how it's done?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2011)

Is there any way to get to some of my blog posts? I would like to copy them to some offline document at least. They include some rules musings for one of my PbP games here.

#fingerscrossedtoo

(also for finding a better option than just disabling the blogs)


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2011)

So I did some speed tests, comparing it to other sites.  Holding up pretty well!

#fingerscrossedtoo

 Domain name	Size	Load Time	Average Speed per KB
1	enworld.org	43.59 KB	0.83 seconds	0.02 seconds
2	rpg.net	16.66 KB	2.64 seconds	0.16 seconds
3	rpgnow.com	228.13 KB	2.25 seconds	0.01 seconds
4	paizo.com	144.86 KB	4.84 seconds	0.03 seconds
5	wizards.com	ERROR	0 seconds	0 seconds
6	bbc.co.uk	96.69 KB	1.98 seconds	0.02 seconds


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 9, 2011)

Things have been pretty snappy for me since yesterday. Faster than its been for a long time! Definitely makes the site more pleasurable to hang out on! 

#fingerscrossedtoo


----------



## aurance (Dec 11, 2011)

It's so fast I slipped and hit my forehead on the monitor

#fingerscrossedtoo

also

#foreheadhurts


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 11, 2011)

aurance said:


> It's so fast I slipped and hit my forehead on the monitor
> 
> #fingerscrossedtoo
> 
> ...




I assume you uploaded the video to youtube.

link?


----------



## Kzach (Dec 11, 2011)

Morrus said:


> It'll only work if we all use the hashtag.  It's like magic.  Just takes one person to forget to use the hashtag and it'll all come crashing down again!
> 
> #fingerscrossedtoo




fingerscrossed2


----------



## Kzach (Dec 11, 2011)

Kzach said:


> fingerscrossed2




D'oh!


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Kzach said:


> D'oh!




We will be holding you responsible if the site slows down again within the next 48 hours. 

#fingerscrossedtoo


----------



## steeldragons (Dec 11, 2011)

Kzach said:


> D'oh!






IronWolf said:


> We will be holding you responsible if the site slows down again within the next 48 hours.
> 
> #fingerscrossedtoo




Seriously!

Pitchfork is sharpened. Torch at the ready. <plotting course to Kzach-town>

#fingerscrossedtoo


----------



## On Puget Sound (Dec 19, 2011)

*Two things just started happening*

between 10 and 11 PM Eastern, 12/18:
1. The site began to hesitate a bit between pages - nothing like it was before the recent fix, but like it is before it gets that bad, and

2. Threads in which I had read all the most recent posts remained "marked as unread" - showing with a larger and more prominent font, which normally goes away after I read the recent additions.  And yes, I was logged in, and don't have cookies disabled.

I mention this in hopes that if the two phenomena are related, it may help to identify the recurring slowdown.

UPDATE: both effects ended between 1 AM and 2 AM Eastern.  Read/ unread threads marking normally, and speed back to full.


----------



## nedjer (Dec 19, 2011)

It's kind of astonishing here  The forum is . . . fast. This is very unfamiliar territory. Used to be able to go and make a cup of tea - sometimes drink it - before EN appeared.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Dec 28, 2011)

^This, it is fast as now. I love and have signed up for a subscription again cos the forum is now usable. Previously, taking 5-15 secs on a good day, meant I let my subscription lapse.

What ever you have done well done and thanks


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 29, 2011)

Everything seems to be working fine for me now, also.


----------

